# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ||||||| مداد سر جلسه کنکور

## konkoor096

آیا مهمه که چه مدادی سر جلسه کنکور ببریم؟ ( چه مارکی؟ )
برای حل کردن سوالات+پرکردن پاسخنامه

ترجیحا کسانی که در کنکور های قبل رتبه زیر 2000 آورده اند نظر بدهند. ....

----------


## MeisteR

:Yahoo (21): 


اگه مدادت از جنس گرافیت باشه بهتره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## txndis

تا حالا سر آزمون چی میبردی ؟  :Yahoo (21):  همونو ببر  :Yahoo (21):  تیک مگ و اینا هم بدرد نمیخوره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## azem

> آیا مهمه که چه مدادی سر جلسه کنکور ببریم؟ ( چه مارکی؟ )
> 
> ترجیحا کسانی که در کنکور های قبل رتبه زیر 2000 آورده اند نظر بدهند. ....


نه
البته b2 بهتره چون نرم تره و راحت تر پر میشه
رتبه زیر 2000 چرا؟!

----------


## DrPr

مداد واسه بچه هاست مرد بايد زغال ببره

----------


## TAT

هر مدادی مناسبه 
نترس یه گزینه پر کردن اونقدر ها هم وقتتو نمیگیره
میتونی بازغالم پرشون کنی
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Paxton

تو رو خدا این چه تاپیکی هستش ؟!  :Yahoo (77): 
مداد معمولی ببر کافیه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## va6hid

> ترجیحا کسانی که در کنکور های قبل رتبه زیر 2000 آورده اند نظر بدهند. ....


واسه ما خار داره؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Alirh

یعنی من غلام این جمله ام
ترجیحا کسانی که در کنکور های قبل رتبه زیر 2000 آورده اند نظر بدهند. ....
​بعدش هم اون که سال قبل 2000 شده دیگه دلیلی نداره بیاد انجمن کنکور

----------


## am3175

ازاون جایی که من هنوز کنکور ندادم و رتبم مشخص نیست زیر 2000بیاد نظر نمیدم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Amin8878

مداد رنگی ببر رنگی رنگی پر کن خوشگل شه سنجش رتبتو خوب کنه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## elmira_tzf

صفای رفقای همیشه در صحنه :Y (451):  :Y (451): 
من رتبم 5k شد پس نظری ندارم ولی خودم مداد گاج واس عمومی ها و زیست استفاده میکنم خیلی خوبه بقیشم اتود 0.7 :Yahoo (4): 
نظر دادم هه هه هه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fardin78

خوشم میاد یکی که کوبوندن رو شروع میکنه، بقیه هم همراهی میکنن😀 بنده خدا فکر کنم کنکور نده دیگه کلا😐
دس خوش

----------


## ARAM.esh

من رتبم 3k بود ولي دلم برات سوخت گفتم بگم تو مث من بخ بخ نشي :Yahoo (4):  بعضي وقتا اوني كه تجربه بدي داشته بهتر ميتونه كمك كنه :Y (744): 
من پارسال مداد معمولي hb بردم پدرم در اومد خونه ها پر رنگ نميشد خيلي وقتمو گرفت مجبور بودم دستمو كلي فشار بدم موقع حل كردن سوالا هم خيلي جا ميگرفت و دستم داغون شده بود نميتونستم بنويسم از شدت درد. تجربشو نداشتم چون قبلش با اتود پر ميكردم.
امسال اتود ٠.٧ ميبرم حتما. پاسخ نامه كنكور برخلف قلمچي و اينا خونه هاش كوچيكه و پر كردنش كمتر وقت ميخواد پس اتود مشكلي نداره :Yahoo (110): 
نوك owner بگيرم خوبه؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wild Rose

> من رتبم 3k بود ولي دلم برات سوخت گفتم بگم تو مث من بخ بخ نشي بعضي وقتا اوني كه تجربه بدي داشته بهتر ميتونه كمك كنه
> من پارسال مداد معمولي hb بردم پدرم در اومد خونه ها پر رنگ نميشد خيلي وقتمو گرفت مجبور بودم دستمو كلي فشار بدم موقع حل كردن سوالا هم خيلي جا ميگرفت و دستم داغون شده بود نميتونستم بنويسم از شدت درد. تجربشو نداشتم چون قبلش با اتود پر ميكردم.
> امسال اتود ٠.٧ ميبرم حتما. پاسخ نامه كنكور برخلف قلمچي و اينا خونه هاش كوچيكه و پر كردنش كمتر وقت ميخواد پس اتود مشكلي نداره
> نوك owner بگيرم خوبه؟


نه...من از نوک Eminent استفاده میکنم :Yahoo (21): 
وقتی این تاپیکا رو میبینم این شکلی میشم:.
 :25:  :25:  :25:

----------


## ARAM.esh

> نه...من از نوک Eminent استفاده میکنم
> وقتی این تاپیکا رو میبینم این شکلی میشم:.


راضي هستي؟
از مزيتاش بگو  :Yahoo (4): 
من سر رشته اي در اين موضوع ندارم ولي هر وقت بابام نوك گرفته owner بوده بدم نبوده

----------


## laleh74

همیشه واسم سوال بود چرا زیر ۲هزار نمیشم
خوشحالم که دلیلشو فهمیدم..
همه چیز از یک مداد شروع شد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Wild Rose

> راضي هستي؟
> از مزيتاش بگو 
> من سر رشته اي در اين موضوع ندارم ولي هر وقت بابام نوك گرفته owner بوده بدم نبوده


نرم و گرم و زیباست :Yahoo (21):  پالاز موکت :Yahoo (21): 
عه اشتباه شد :Yahoo (4): 
 :25:

----------


## eskalis

مداد چشم زنونه دخترونه  ببر ...یکبار بکشی خونه تست پر میشه ..

من حساب کردم توی کل سوالات 7 دقیقه وقت اضافه میاری..

----------


## reza2018

*فقط قلم هوشمند نوت7(خدابیامرز)*

----------


## laleh74

یه چیزی واسم سوال شد اگه جواب بدی ممنون میشم
اینا |||||||||| که گذاشتی کنار عنوان تاپیک مداده؟؟؟؟
این همه لازم نیستا..۲تا ببری کافیه..
واسه پاک کن هم میتونی از این علامت □ استفاده کنی^_^

----------


## eskalis

> یه چیزی واسم سوال شد اگه جواب بدی ممنون میشم
> اینا |||||||||| که گذاشتی کنار عنوان تاپیک مداده؟؟؟؟
> این همه لازم نیستا..۲تا ببری کافیه..
> واسه پاک کن هم میتونی از این علامت □ استفاده کنی^_^


نه اونا زیرش رمز کارت شارژ که با ناخن باس بتراشی  :Yahoo (110): 

بی مزه .. مســـــخره همه خوتی.. :Yahoo (22):

----------


## laleh74

> نه اونا زیرش رمز کارت شارژ که با ناخن باس بتراشی 
> 
> بی مزه .. مســـــخره همه خوتی..


روشن شدم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## hamidaky

از فردا شاهد تاپيكاي سر جلسه چي بپوشم هم سر و كله شون پيدا ميشه :/ 
خودكار ببر نتونن دستكاري كنن پاسخنامتو  :Yahoo (4): ) :Yahoo (4):

----------


## eskalis

> چرا من نمیتونم از صفحه ۲ به بعد رو ببینم؟


چون رتبت زیر دو هزار نیست :Yahoo (110):

----------


## laleh74

> چون رتبت زیر دو هزار نیست


لطفا مرجع تقلید شو دلایلت قانع کنندس :Yahoo (110):

----------


## magicboy

استار عزیز
بیا اینووو ببر
تری ببریش؟
hb عه مخصوص خودته

----------


## eskalis

> لطفا مرجع تقلید شو دلایلت قانع کنندس


باشه ولی فعلن میخوام دوباره دنیامو بسازم... اونم یه نفره.. :Yahoo (22):

----------


## eskalis

> استار عزیز
> بیا اینووو ببر
> تری ببریش؟
> hb عه مخصوص خودته


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 

دارم سیب میخورم... 
 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## laleh74

> باشه ولی فعلن میخوام دوباره دنیامو بسازم... اونم یه نفره..


 :Y (546): 
سر راهت یه مدادم بساز واس استارتر :Yahoo (22):

----------


## eskalis

> سر راهت یه مدادم بساز واس استارتر


توکه چیش ابروت خوبه از اون مدادچیشا زیاد داری یکی بده استاتر.. :Yahoo (110):

----------


## eskalis

عاقا اگه برا پاک کن میخواستی بپرسی چه مارکی...

من پیشنهادم تُفه تف .. با تف پاکن ...

اینو پارسال از رو بغل دستیم دیدم..پدســـــــــــگ ایقد تُف زد تا همون برگه سوراخ شد..

----------


## AB-TRL

> راضي هستي؟
> از مزيتاش بگو 
> من سر رشته اي در اين موضوع ندارم ولي هر وقت بابام نوك گرفته owner بوده بدم نبوده


نوک eminent زیبا جادار مطمین

----------


## va6hid

میخواین بازم براتون از کرامات شیخ ( خودم ) بگم :

-یا شیخ مسعلهٌ ؛ 
-شیخ : تایپک به زودی قفل میشه. :Yahoo (76):

----------


## konkoor096

فقط واسه پرکردن نیست که قراره باهاش سوالات رو هم حل کنی....

----------


## Röntgen

> همیشه واسم سوال بود چرا زیر ۲هزار نمیشم
> خوشحالم که دلیلشو فهمیدم..
> همه چیز از یک مداد شروع شد


خداییش خیلی حال کردم با جمله ی اخرت :Yahoo (4): 
ر.ا : اخه عزیز من این چه سوالیه می پرسی و خودتو مضحکه می کنی؟ برو لوازم التحریر بگو پر رنگ ترین مداد طراحیتونو بده!! هم سیاهه هم نرم و راحت...
پ.ن: اولش که اینا رو دیدم (ااااااااا) فکردم منظورش امداد سر جلسه کنکوره بعد به خودم گفتم ممکنه خیلی حالش بد بشه که نیاز به امداد داره نگو بحث سر مداده مداد ...  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## jaany

رتبه های زیر2000 ؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (23): 
خیلی تو توهمی
باو به بغل دستیت بگو مدادشو دوتیکه کنه یه تیکشو بهت بده

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

با چه شلواری باید رفت سر جلسه ؟مارکش چی باشه؟
پیراهن چطور؟یقه هفت خوبه؟
محمد احمدی سال پیش چی پوشید که رتبه 1 اورد؟! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## ARAM.esh

بابا انقدرام مسخره كردن نداره ديگه درسته يكي از جمله هاي تاپيك يكم خنده دار بود
ولي بحث مداد واقعا اونقد خنده دار نيست ديگه من از مشاورمم پرسيدم كه اگه با اتود پر كنيم مشكلي پيش نمياد اونم گفت خيليا ميپرسن اينو ولي فرقي نداره
فقط همه چيو بلديم مسخره كنيم و جوك بسازيم
خب شايد واسش سواله و كسي دوروبرش نيست مجبوره بياد از ما بپرسه

----------


## Black Swan

الان منظورت این بود که بالای ۲۰۰۰ آ توانایی تصمیم گیری راجع به یه مدادم ندارن؟
یا آیا منظورت لین بود ک اونایی ک زیر ۲۰۰۰ شدن همش کار یه مداد بوده ؟
یا آیا منظورت این بوده ک شیستوزوما موجب آلودگی آب می شود ؟

----------


## EMO ROBOT

:Yahoo (110):  زیر دو هزار :/ 

هر چی میبری ببر.. فقط تبرکش کن قبلش 
مث بنز برات کار میکنه
میگن جواب سوالای سخت و شانسی بزنی درست درمیان ..




نگین به اعتقاد بقیه احتر ام بزار 
من خودم مدادام تبرکه مشهده

----------


## POlyhYmNia

:Yahoo (2):  اتود خیلی خوبه اما چ وضعیه اخه 

این بنده خدام مث مامان یکی از بچه ....خون ما میمونه  :Yahoo (23):  میگفتن تا حالا رفتم براش 7 8 مارک خریدم ببینم کدوم هم پررنگ تره هم ظخیم تر..بیخیال بابا  :Yahoo (23):  دستگاه که دیگه کور نیس  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (4): قلم هوشمند عمو پورنگو ببر شما

----------


## susba

واقعا چرا مسخره می کنین؟خوبه یه سوالی هم واسه شما پیش اومد دیگران بیان مسخره کنن؟به نظر منم اینایی که میپرسن فلان درس صفرم چی رو بخونم ده درصد بزنم سوال جالبی نیست.ولی می رم یقه سوال کننده هاروبگیرم بگم چرا وقت منو گرفتی؟از تاپیک خوشتون نیومده توش نیایین مگه مجبورین؟
واقعا اوضاع بدیه همش درحال دست انداختن این و اون...به چی می رسین با این کار؟

----------


## masome-alavi

الان دغدغه ت همین مدادبردنه فقط :Yahoo (21):

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

خیلی خوبه که یک دانش‌آموز از الان به فکر حتی مداد سر جلسه‌اش هم باشه، این نشون میده درک خوبی از  وضعیت سر کنکور دارید. به هر حال هر چقدرم کسی خوب خونده باشه، تا زمانی که شرایط مناسبی در جلسه نداشته باشه، فایده‌ای نداره و از این نظر باید به شما تبریک گفت.
مداد hb فابرکاستل (مشکی رنگ)، یکی از بهترین مداد‌هایی هست که‌می‌تونین استفاده کنین، هم نرم و روان هست و هم پر رنگ. البته حتما باید از مداد استفاده زیادی کرده باشید تا به اون عادت کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## uouo

ی چار پنج تا ازینا ببرید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Arya3f

من فكر كنم كلا هدف استارتر شوخي بوده باشه ...
بچه ها شاد شن

----------


## omidzx2

ناموسا 5 صفحع تا الان واسه مداد ؟
یعنی تو الان همه چی رو فولی فقط مونده مدادت ؟
هر موقع اوضاع درسیت انقدر خفن شد که تو دفترچه تخصصی همه رو صد بزنی و وقت اضافت هم بشینی سر جلسه صوت بلبلی بزنی اون موقع نگران مدادت باش
تو کنکور انقدر کار برای انجام دادن داری که نگران مدادت نباشی
خدایی یه نظارتی بر تاپیک ها باید باشه 
الان دوستان به 2 دسته تقسیم میشن 
1-کسایی مثل ایشون که زرت تاپیک میزنن سر جلسه لباس سفید با بند کفش مشکی داشته باشم وقتم رو نمیگیره
2-کسایی که روزی 2 بار تاپیک میزنن تاثیر معدل در کنکور 97 قطعی شد
بمیریم راحت شیم این وفت روز

----------


## mobin9898

به نظرم مداد فقط واسه پرکردن وقت کمتری میگیره مگه نه واسه محاسبات مداد فشاری بهتره و جای کمتری میگیره  :Yahoo (1):  البته نظر منه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## K95

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

این نوع تاپیکا همه ش به خاطر استرسه، داداش یا آبجی عزیز، کنکور هم یه آزمونه مث بقیه ی آزمونای آزمایشی که دادی، اونارو با هر مدادی نوشتی کنکورو هم با همون بنویس، موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 

راستی، دیدن این ویدیوی 2 دیقه ای رو به شدت بهت توصیه می کنم  :Yahoo (1): 
video

----------


## Yalda_ams_

من یه جا خوندم دستگاه های سنجش مداد فشاریو نمیخونن نم درجه اهکش فلان جوره دستگاها قدیمین  :Yahoo (21):  میدونما مزخرفه ولی از اون موقع توهم برداشتم با اتود حل میکنم با مداد پر میکنم ولی اتود هم نرمتره هم پررنگ تره با مداد حل کردن وقت گیره و دستو خسته میکنه نوکشم تیزیش میره اعصاب خورد کنه بهترین مارک نوک هم knowهستش خیلی نرم و پررنگه
دم کنکور ادم وسواسش زیاد میشه به همه چی حساس میشه دست خود ادم نیست مسخره نکنید

----------


## ARAM.esh

> من یه جا خوندم دستگاه های سنجش مداد فشاریو نمیخونن نم درجه اهکش فلان جوره دستگاها قدیمین  میدونما مزخرفه ولی از اون موقع توهم برداشتم با اتود حل میکنم با مداد پر میکنم ولی اتود هم نرمتره هم پررنگ تره با مداد حل کردن وقت گیره و دستو خسته میکنه نوکشم تیزیش میره اعصاب خورد کنه بهترین مارک نوک هم knowهستش خیلی نرم و پررنگه
> دم کنکور ادم وسواسش زیاد میشه به همه چی حساس میشه دست خود ادم نیست مسخره نکنید


واي خدا اين ملت يه چيزايي ميگنا مخصوصا اين مشاوراي كنكور كه مث قارچ سبز شدن الكي حرف ميزنن.وقتي سنجش و قلمچي و گاج و ... اتود رو ميخونن ديگه سازمان سنجش كه مسئول برگزاري كنكوره عرضش در حد اونا هم نيست يعني؟  :Yahoo (21):  ولي مشاور من گفت دانش آموزاش با اتود هم پر كردن هيچ مشكلي پيش نيومده ولي اتود ٠.٧ به بالا باشه و نوكش هم نرم و پر رنگ باشه

----------


## wonder

6صفحه اسپم خالص  :Yahoo (117): 
من چون مطمئنم رتبم زیر 2000ه  :Yahoo (76): (با اراده الهی 100البته)میگم اتود 0.9 ببرید با مغز owner همه جام گیرمیاد به چند دلیل 
1.1با باهاش پاسخبرگ پرکنین میفهمین چقدر کار باهاش راحته 

2.چون 9دهمه مغزش نمیشکنه دیگه حتی دردسر تعویض مدادی که سرش کنده رو ندارین

3.خوشدسته وبلند وکوتاه نداره اندازه اش متعادله 

4.جای زیادی نمیگیره واسه حل کردن مثه مدادنیست که یاسرش تیزه یاسرش کنده
من به هرکی سفارش کردم عمل کرده راضیه 5 6 نفر تاحالا به این روش رو اوردن 


(ترجیحا ازاین اتودای مثلثی بگیرین مغزشون نمیشکنه  وارزون ترین نوعم هستن)

----------

